# JAI create opcode-Liste? Wo dokumentiert?



## AyKay (22. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich finde die Dokumentation der opcode-Liste für den Aufruf von JAI.create(String opcode, ...) nicht.
Meine bisherige opcode-Stringliste habe ich aus Beispielen gesammelt. Das kann's ja nicht sein.

Bislang habe ich:


```
"url" - JAI.create("url", url);
"pattern" - JAI.create("pattern", ...);
"encode" - JAI.create("encode", filename);
"fileload" - JAI.create("fileload", filename);
```

Also wo ist das denn dokumentiert?
Falls das nicht dokumentiert sein sollte, wäre eine Hinweis auf die Möglichkeit, einen InputStream zu kodieren, klasse. Gibt es sowas?

Vielen Dank
André


----------



## AyKay (22. Jan 2009)

Ein Kollege hat mir das hier geschickt:

http://java.sun.com/products/java-m...1guide-unc/Programming-environ.doc.html#55112


----------



## AyKay (22. Jan 2009)

Zum Nebenthema "Rendern eines Streams", hier meine Lösung. (Etwas umfangreich...)

Der Stream ist ein Stream eines TIFFs aus einer Datenbank.
Das ganze geht per HTTP an einen Client. (reponse = HttpServletResponse)


```
if (fileNameExtention.equalsIgnoreCase("tif") || fileNameExtention.equalsIgnoreCase("tiff"))
	            {
	        		OutputStream outputStream = response.getOutputStream();
            		RenderedOp renderedObject = null;
	            	File assetFile = cuAsset.getAsFile();
	            	
	            	if (assetFile != null)
	            	{
		        		String filename = assetFile.getAbsolutePath();
		        		renderedObject = JAI.create("fileload", filename);
	            	}
	            	else
	            	{
	            		InputDataStream inStream = cuAsset.openInputDataStream();
	            		boolean canSeekBackwards = true;
	            		SeekableStream seekableStream = SeekableStream.wrapInputStream(inStream, canSeekBackwards);
	            		renderedObject = JAI.create("TIFF", seekableStream);
	            	}

	            	JAI.create("encode", renderedObject, outputStream, "jpeg", null);
                    response.flushBuffer();
	            }
```


----------

